# FET @ RVH



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi

Clearly PMA is draining out of me as 2ww progresses....but as I've 3 x embies on ice I thought Id ask. We've been advised only one of the 3 will be any good but they froze the other ones to 'keep it company'!! 

Anyway it was a 5 cell Grade A when I was there on Fri....day of my ET. Just wondered how it works, do they take it to 'blast' then freeze it or freeze it as it is?

If this fresh cycle fails, how long do I have to wait before using the frozen one? Do I have to take a whole cycle of drugs again?

Would be good to hear from anyone who has experienced this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Fitfinn, 
How are you?
I had ICSI at RVH in NOV 2010 and had to have a freeze all due to Hyperstimulation.  I had 26 eggs collected and 15 snowbabies were frozen the day after EC - 
I then had my 1st FET in Febuary 2011 and got my BFP - soo excited but also soo scared. (There were nowhere near as many drugs for FET than there was for ICSI)

Hope this helps you & Good Luck if you need any more info let me know!!

Fi xx


----------

